
Illustrating Shadows - basicplus2
http://illustratingshadows.com/
======
dahart
Since we’re on HN, it looks like the part really worth checking out is
“programming shadows”, which means programming some sort of sun dial in any of
a couple dozen languages. Here’s a link in case you can’t find it on the page
:)
[http://illustratingshadows.com/programmingShadows.pdf](http://illustratingshadows.com/programmingShadows.pdf)

It’s full of interesting tidbits on geometry and programming and all kinds of
languages old and new, but is organized at least as haphazardly and
aesthetically as the web site. Kind of a blast from the past feeling, and like
someone is _really really_ into sundials and programming in any environment
possible!

------
have_faith
It looks like a Geocities website, but it has a GDPR statement, impressive.
I'm usually into the aesthetic but my eyes have no idea where to look in this
case! Very maximalist. The layout is very free flowing like a scrapbook,
definitely an underappreciated form of expression on the web these days. I
like that I feel like I'm getting an idea of the personality behind the site.

------
block_dagger
Unreadable on mobile

~~~
crazygringo
Don't worry, it's unreadable on desktop too

